
Nassim Taleb Publishes His New Book Free as PDF - JackPoach
https://www.researchers.one/article/2020-01-21
======
rini17
Direct link and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22207006)

Interesting and saddening how HN crowd discusses the author instead of the
book.

